# your thoughts on this Aussie saddle



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

lovemyhorseCash said:


> What is your opinion on a Australian Outrider stock poley brand western saddle. is it quality? Is this a real brand or a knockoff? I know nothing about the brands of Aussie saddles. Do you recommend it for western riding and trails?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hello. I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you ever found out any information about this brand? I am also looking to buy one from them and wanted to be sure I wasn't buying a bad knockoff brand. 
Thanks for any help you have!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

never heard of it. I have three kimberly's and they are fantastic.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

GracielaGata said:


> Hello. I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if you ever found out any information about this brand? I am also looking to buy one from them and wanted to be sure I wasn't buying a bad knockoff brand.
> Thanks for any help you have!


Australian Outrider, if it is the one from JT International, King Series, Royal King, they are India or Pakistan made Knockoffs .....



.


----------

